# sig p6 da trigger



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

i was doing some research and the stock trigger is 12lbs i dont mind it but i would like for it to be a little lighter i read someones post on another site i believe i can use a #19 wolffs main spring and it would bring it down to 8lbs is this correct information before i go buying and if soo where would i go to buy this spring


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

'd contact someone from Gray Guns and ask away. Otherwise a simple Google for Wolff Springs should produce a number of vendors. I've not gone with aftermarket springs in any of mine so I cannot advise one way or another regarding choices or recommendations.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Unless this is a range gun only, I would caution you not to lighten the trigger on any gun you plan on using for self-defense. An anti-gun DA may, and a civil suit attorney will surely, use the fact that you lightened the trigger against you. A jury will mostly be of people not familiar with guns and all they will hear is you made the gun easier to fire.


----------



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

I never use the DA so I haven't changed mine (I leave it cocked on my nightstand, or I use it at the range) but yes changing the hammer spring will lighten the trigger pull


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

It's a slippery slope when you work the trigger on a carry weapon. Lawyers will use anything they can in their bottom feeder mentality. Even getting through a criminal court you can end up in civil court where you are at a judges mercy and the laws as most understand them really don't apply the same. I wont say don't do it but if you do you must be aware of there possible outcomes.

Personally I wouldn't do it being I would rather use SA. It's not much to get a hammer cocked and ready. And I practice with DA shooting in hopes that that muscle memory will aid me another day.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> It's a slippery slope when you work the trigger on a carry weapon. Lawyers will use anything they can in their bottom feeder mentality. Even getting through a criminal court you can end up in civil court where you are at a judges mercy and the laws as most understand them really don't apply the same. I wont say don't do it but if you do you must be aware of there possible outcomes.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't do it being I would rather use SA. It's not much to get a hammer cocked and ready. And I practice with DA shooting in hopes that that muscle memory will aid me another day.


I am a lawyer and I have to disagree. If the defense to shooting is that the gun went off unexpectantly i.e. an accidental discharge, then a reduced trigger pull is a problem. If the argument is self defense, then a reduced trigger pull is not an issue.

As for the bottom feeder mentality, I love lawyers jokes as much or possibly more than the average person, but the overwhelming number of lawyers are ethical and do not have the time nor the desire to pursue frivolus cases or to make spurious arguments. Remember we have an express duty not only to the clients but also to the court. Judges will sanction lawyers for making frivolous arguments and wasting the court's time. Further the Attorney's Bar is one the few professional organizations that successfully polices itself. When it comes to lawyers their is no code of silence. If we perceive that a lawyer has behaved unethically we report him or her.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

jeb21 said:


> I am a lawyer and I have to disagree. If the defense to shooting is that the gun went off unexpectantly i.e. an accidental discharge, then a reduced trigger pull is a problem. If the argument is self defense, then a reduced trigger pull is not an issue.


Have you personally handled many shooting cases where the shooter had modified his gun? Not trying to be a wise-ass or start an argument, but I would like to know if your answer is based upon personal experiences or simply what you have read in professional journals?


----------



## blownsn95cobra (Apr 19, 2009)

every gun i have shot has not been touched everything was the way they r sold new so i have no experience in shooting a gun with anything done to them but i have been shooting guns for 5 or so years


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

jeb21 said:


> I am a lawyer and I have to disagree. If the defense to shooting is that the gun went off unexpectantly i.e. an accidental discharge, then a reduced trigger pull is a problem. If the argument is self defense, then a reduced trigger pull is not an issue.
> 
> As for the bottom feeder mentality, I love lawyers jokes as much or possibly more than the average person, but the overwhelming number of lawyers are ethical and do not have the time nor the desire to pursue frivolus cases or to make spurious arguments. Remember we have an express duty not only to the clients but also to the court. Judges will sanction lawyers for making frivolous arguments and wasting the court's time. Further the Attorney's Bar is one the few professional organizations that successfully polices itself. When it comes to lawyers their is no code of silence. If we perceive that a lawyer has behaved unethically we report him or her.


I also would like to know the number of cases you've tried where your client had an altered firearm. While we're at it how about hand loaded ammunition? Both of these subjects do come up from time to time and it seems that the argument can be made that you altered your firearm so that it would be a better killing machine. Therefore your client can be said to be looking for a reason to use this altered firearm . As to the ammo the idea that a person spends time hand loading ammo so that it will kill more efficiently.

Both these situations have been in courts before with not too good an outcome to the defendant so you can see where a forum such as this would like to see some first hand knowledge on these subjects.

I'm sure there are people that are much better with words than me that might be able to explain the desire for some first hand knowledge.

And tell me honestly..How many lawyers you know if a case was put in their lap to sue some guy that shot his delinquent son wit this altered firearm that would not take that case. I know too many personally that would. Because it's money in the bank.

"He altered his weapon, he is at the range 2-3 times a week training. He meant to kill the man. Not just wound him so police can do their jobs" He's a vigilantly!!"

That does not sound too much like fiction to me..Sorry.

And we're not talking just about the much beleaguered defense lawyer. A prosecutor might love to hang some guy for an altered weapon. It sure would look bad with a DA wording it so a jury sees the man as a gun nut saying he takes time away form family and what-not to train wit this altered weapon.

Not to mention the evil hand loaded ammo (I just keep throwing that in...but I really want to know what a lawyer has to say about that)


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Just use single action. That's what it is there for.


----------

